

What could convince a developer to invest their time in your platform? - robfitz
http://blog.thestartuptoolkit.com/2011/10/why-would-a-developer-invest-time-in-your-startups-platform/

======
jroseattle
"Because if you can’t make that first wildly successful product, nobody will
care about your platform."

Pretty much the money quote.

